# What do I buy?



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

We finally got back to Texas and have a yard. Now i want to buy a smoker/pit.

I've never smoked anything myself, but hung out with my Grandfather and sop'ed manny a brisket. I'm pretty goodin the kitchen and on the gas grill, and am now ready to up the ante!


Is there such thing as a good, off the shelf model? If so which one?


I'm thinking briskets, birds, Fish, and pork will be the main foder.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3407966&postcount=4


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've done it all , and for me at the house it's propane smoker all the way . you can buy them at BPS or Academy . Set it and forget it . No more babying a wood fire unless we're at a cook off.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

A weber smokey mountain is a good affordable set it and forget it charcoal/wood smoker. I've had mine for years!


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Be sure & look at the Traeger grills-Watch their video on the internet-No baby sitting-No burning-It does everything from slow smoke to burgers-Most delicious meat you have ever tasted-I promise-They are not cheap but worth every penny.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

*electric*

electric smoker all the way, not propane to buy, no pellets/bucks to buy unless you by certain brands,


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Gator Pit in Houston makes a very nice pit. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep, try gator pit, They make some nice pits. Wish i had one.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker*

X2 on the Smokey Moutain Smoker. Clean up is a little bit of a hassle.

http://virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

x3 Weber Smokey Mountain


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I ha put a 12# pork shoulder on the WSM about 7:00am this morning. Can't wait.........
......mmmm......mmmm.....gooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

whistech said:


> Gator Pit in Houston makes a very nice pit. You get what you pay for.


x3. I have one and they're great. Mostly likely going to upgrade a bigger one soon.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think I could do anything but a pellet smoker now. Extremely happy with my traeger.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Traeger here. I like it very much. Dump in the pellets, set the temp and go drink a beverage or two. :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

see if you can pick up a used shop made pit on craigslist or one of the bigger okl joe's, not the little one tho they are useless


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Man you're getting some great advice here! WSM, traeger, gator, all great. Speaking of gator, he just released a budget trailered pit. Has me licking my lips a little, even though I already own a Lang 84D.

I did a lot of looking, craigslist is a good place for used pits.


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*Primo*

I have a Primo Oval XL ceramic cooker. Does everything from lo n slo to high heat searing. Extremely efficient on lump charcoal.

Look them up, you can buy online or pick up locally.


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

I can't tell you what kind of smoker to get bc I got lucky and have a great homemade job so I have never shopped for one but I can tell you that Baby'n the fire box, learning to control the dampers and checking the tempature is half the joy of smoking meats. It gives you a sense of accomplishment when you start with just raw meat and wood and hours later you end with a tasty dinner. I personally do not want electricity, gismos or rabbit pellets, I just want raw wood and meat . just my 2cents.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Mrdrewt said:


> I can't tell you what kind of smoker to get bc I got lucky and have a great homemade job so I have never shopped for one but I can tell you that Baby'n the fire box, learning to control the dampers and checking the tempature is half the joy of smoking meats. It gives you a sense of accomplishment when you start with just raw meat and wood and hours later you end with a tasty dinner. I personally do not want electricity, gismos or rabbit pellets, I just want raw wood and meat . just my 2cents.


what he said...
put a little labor/sweat/love into yer Q.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrdrewt said:


> I can't tell you what kind of smoker to get bc I got lucky and have a great homemade job so I have never shopped for one but I can tell you that Baby'n the fire box, learning to control the dampers and checking the tempature is half the joy of smoking meats. It gives you a sense of accomplishment when you start with just raw meat and wood and hours later you end with a tasty dinner. I personally do not want electricity, gismos or rabbit pellets, I just want raw wood and meat . just my 2cents.


I did that for a while too. It was kinda fun but eventually I wanted my day back. You are right though, to each his own. Either method produces some good q


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wood and charcoal, are the way to go... might be you need to start off with a small smoker to begin with, but eventually you want a large smoker with a fire pit. grille, and smoke chamber, to effectively cook all meats!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Team S.A. Blue said:


> Yep, try gator pit, They make some nice pits. Wish i had one.


Former co-worker from KC. Huge grilling/BBQ/smoking guy. Was so impressed with Gator Pit that he bought one and had it shipped to KC.


----------



## beto2323 (Jul 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Gator pit! I love mine!


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Lyfetyme pit built in Uvalde Tx , You won't be sorry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

